# Chevy polish hub caps



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

i have this sets ready now and some more set will be ready this week 1957 BELAIR


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

1961 impala.







.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

1963. IMPALA.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

cuanto??


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tengo exchange


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

How much for 63 set


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> tengo exchange


mandame las tuyas homie


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

leg46y said:


> How much for 63 set


$300 free shipping


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

i have this set of OG steel wheels i was told there 57-61


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 1961 impala.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie i need one 61 cap with no center pm me a price, i lost one cap few weeks ago


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

i need a 64 super sport set of 4 do you have a set !!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

562KUSTOMS said:


> i need a 64 super sport set of 4 do you have a set !!!


i have a set in the chrome shop getting plated and polish it will be ready this week show quality I'll send you pics 1st


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i have a set in the chrome shop getting plated and polish it will be ready this week show quality I'll send you pics 1st


x 2


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i have a set in the chrome shop getting plated and polish it will be ready this week show quality I'll send you pics 1st


x3


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> x 2





flakejobrob said:


> x3


i'll post pictures this week :biggrin: and a 63SS too


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 1961 impala..





SouthSideCustoms said:


> 1963. IMPALA.


SOLD. SOLD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Two more sets ready. 61 impala.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

This set it's show quality.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

58 and 59 impala ready


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

single 63 impala


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how much to polish 4 62 impala caps?


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i have a set in the chrome shop getting plated and polish it will be ready this week show quality I'll send you pics 1st


any pics of these??


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Just waiting on the center caps. To post pics.


flakejobrob said:


> any pics of these??


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

64ss:dunno:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> 64ss:dunno:


 i think this week just waiting on the center pot metal parts this are just the polish parts


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

this is the 63 Impala SS i have 3 ready just waiting one one of the chrome parts


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

lmk


SouthSideCustoms said:


> i think this week just waiting on the center pot metal parts this are just the polish parts


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Te avientas homie! Badass!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:wow:
si ehh!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :wow:
> si ehh!!
> :thumbsup:


:wave:



tpimuncie said:


> Te avientas homie! Badass!


:biggrin: ya mandaste las tuyas


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

voy a tener que mandarte un set a la vez de mi garage wall :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> voy a tener que mandarte un set a la vez de mi garage wall :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :wave:
> 
> :biggrin: ya mandaste las tuyas


Manana homie! Gracias again!


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 1963. IMPALA.



Those are nice!


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> TTT


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how much for the 62 hub caps?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


:fool2: *GRACIAS HOMIE! GONNA LOOK BADASS ON MY BOMBITA!:worship:*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> :fool2: *GRACIAS HOMIE! GONNA LOOK BADASS ON MY BOMBITA!:worship:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> this is the 63 Impala SS i have 3 ready just waiting one one of the chrome parts



Are these still available?


----------



## alonso57 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi how much for the 61 hubcaps? thanks


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking for some 66 impala hubcaps


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

alonso57 said:


> Hi how much for the 61 hubcaps? thanks


I have a set for $200 or a set for $300


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll be at the Pomona swap meet this weekend at row 17 spaces 71, 73 ​


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

must be nice vic!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

1960 impala with the spinners........


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

lupe said:


> 1960 impala with the spinners........


i got one ! paco


----------



## alonso57 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi how much for a set of the 61's


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

alonso57 said:


> Hi how much for a set of the 61's


i have 2 sets available one for $200 and the other one for $300


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

for sale 63 impala hub caps


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> voy a tener que mandarte un set a la vez de mi garage wall :biggrin:





SouthSideCustoms said:


> for sale 63 impala hub caps


 o cambio por 2 cajas de cigarros :naughty:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> o cambio por 2 cajas de cigarros :naughty:


:scrutinize:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

61-62 spinners need chrome driver condition


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

corvair NOS hub caps


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 61-62 spinners need chrome driver condition


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> for sale 63 impala hub caps


sold i will have one more set ready this week


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how much for the 62 spinners


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> how much for the 62 spinners


$120 free shipping


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> how much for the 62 spinners


$120 free shipping


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> sold i will have one more set ready this week


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

More sets ready.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

more 63 impala sets ready


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> for sale 63 impala hub caps


sold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

more 63 impala sets ready























58 and 59 impala ready







































Two more sets ready. 61 impala.









Corvair NOS hub caps


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## 1963Chev (Sep 11, 2012)

Have 63 Dog Dish/Poverty caps?


----------



## atlascustoms (Feb 9, 2006)

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


te quedaron Chingonas...Cuanto Es El Precio?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

atlascustoms said:


> te quedaron Chingonas...Cuanto Es El Precio?


esta $250 tiene unos detalles en una en el cromo mas envio y fees


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*TTT PARA UN VATO CHINGON!!*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> *TTT PARA UN VATO CHINGON!!*


:wave: que onda compa he tenido mucho jale y ocupado con mi show pero de regreso a trabajar


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


These look good! But I thought there was a line in there! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> These look good! But I thought there was a line in there! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


 they look good i can send better pictures if you want them


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


price?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

SouthSideCustoms said:


>





atlascustoms said:


> te quedaron Chingonas...Cuanto Es El Precio?


$260



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> price?


$260 plus shipping 



tpimuncie said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Good deal right there!

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> for sale 63 impala hub caps


:dunno:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

SouthSideCustoms said:


>





SouthSideCustoms said:


> for sale 63 impala hub caps





SouthSideCustoms said:


> More sets ready.





SouthSideCustoms said:


> more 63 impala sets ready





SouthSideCustoms said:


>


SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

PM sent


SouthSideCustoms said:


>





SouthSideCustoms said:


> for sale 63 impala hub caps





SouthSideCustoms said:


> More sets ready.





SouthSideCustoms said:


> more 63 impala sets ready





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :dunno:


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

any 62 sets availble


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

backyard64 said:


> any 62 sets availble


i have 1 set for a 62 SS nothing show just driver condition for 150 plus shipping


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

TTT for a good business man.


----------

